# skye in June



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

Going up ti Skye in late June ,will try wild as much as poss ,any known problems?

Any nice places to see and stay?

Mozzies a problem or not?

:roll:


----------



## 97194 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello Peter, what you doin ere


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Skid,
Cant help on wild camp spots, but midges, probably!
Malc


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

*?????????????*

Autotrail --west mids Mark?????????

I wont tell if you dont


----------



## 97194 (Jan 7, 2006)

Bingo


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

skid,

We wildcamped at the head of Loch Slapin, where the parking and walking sympols are on an Ordnance Survey 1:50000 or 1:25000 map.

Yes, midges will be a problem 

Dave


----------



## 97194 (Jan 7, 2006)

Skid - Are you stopping off at Curborough before going up to Skye, 24 / 25 June should be a good weekend


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

Skid

I know nothing of wild camping but we did go to Scotland last year in June and could well return again this year, I was advised by one of the campsite managers that if I was going to Sky to travel by way of the A830 to Mallaig to take in the wonderful scenery then cross to Sky by ferry and then come back across the Bridge.

As we wanted to see the scenery (some of the best of our 5/6 week trip) we followed that route but then came back and up to the Kyle of Lochalsh (A87) and over to Sky ( We did not stop there). On our return to the A87 we turned off at Auchtertyre and followed the “Wester Ross Coastal Trail” ( by my reckoning the best part of the trip) all the way to the Falls of Measach nr Braemore then back to Dingwall.

If you have the time and you like Scotland’s scenery this route would not disappoint you.

We took the recommended Midge repellent but had no cause to use it, only in one place did we find they were troublesome but we were not there long enough for them to really affect us, maybe we were lucky.

Now looking forward to the next trip up there.

Enjoy your trip

Ken S


----------

